# cooked lamb bone?



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me pls if noodle (20 weeks old) can have the bone from a cooked lamb joint pls?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Not a cooked bone. the meat off it yes but not the cooked bone.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks kendal, is that for the whole of a dogs life that they can't have cooked bones or just as a pup?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Never cooked bones. they can eat raw bones but not cooked. the cooked bones arent good for the dogs. Raw bones are fine.


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

ABSOLUTLY NOT,raw bones yes. cooked bones can splinter. if feeding raw always supervise.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Its not wise to give cooked bones as they can have hard sharp splinters. They can have raw bones from non weight bearing bones ie ribs, wings, spine. 

However, I have given a cooked bone with meat on it, but under absolute supervision and I take it away quite quickly after the meat is more or less eaten. I've also given raw shin bones from the butchers as they can cut into it to show the bone marrow inside. This is very popular as the bone marrow is a favourite.


----------

